# Got'em



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

4hrs last night 65 head


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Holy hell! What a load


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

The last few weeks there has been flounders galore. I'm going to have to go & get some. I can almost taste 'em.

That's a heck of a stringer.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Jason, let me know when you're going. I'd like to tag along.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

From a distance they look like Gulfies.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

What a haul.


----------



## rscrubberrn (Apr 24, 2015)

how many, looks like way more the 10 limit


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

rscrubberrn said:


> how many, looks like way more the 10 limit


No only that but they look kinda small. Wonder what area they came from?


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

And it begins. ...

sent from S5 using tapatalk


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

I was with a buddy who has a restricted species permit and the fish were sold. I can assure you they all met the minimum 12" requirement.


----------



## rscrubberrn (Apr 24, 2015)

glad you guy's made some money, good job


----------



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

The fish houses won't buy undersized fish... Nice haul!!


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Scruggspc said:


> I was with a buddy who has a restricted species permit and the fish were sold. I can assure you they all met the minimum 12" requirement.


That is what I figured. Congrats on a nice stringer.


----------



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

Some of u people need to get a life. Always questioning what everybody does. Maybe yall should become game wardens. Good job on the flounder man, hell of score


----------

